# Tire Conditioning & Preservation



## OLDTIMER (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a '70 Fenderless Stingray 5-speed in very nice condition with date code correct tires in excellent condition. It is apparent this bike has spent minimal time in the sun and appears the previous owner has used, what I would believe, some type of conditioner on the tires as they are soft and pliable and without cracks. It appears whatever may be on the tires is not a type of topical wax or shiny coating, but something that may be absorbed into the rubber surface of the tire(s).
I would like to continue this preservation process and am asking the group if anyone can suggest something they have used with success in the preservation on their tires.
I have done a little looking on the 'net and the Gold Eagle 303 tire balm seems to show up quite a bit around fellow enthusiasts looking to treat their rubber items in the same way.
Looking for some suggestions or tried & trued solutions to my quest.
Thanks


----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 8, 2018)

I've heard of brake fluid being used for that.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 8, 2018)

John Deere makes something that must work. All the older tractor people swear by it to preserve tires on the older rides. Haven't used it YET..But cleaning up a nice Schwinn FB that will use it on. 

Anything with alcohol breaks the rubber down. Not sure about brake fluid. I would waiy for others to chime in!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

With seven cars, three motorcycles and about 60 bikes I buy John Deere Ultra Guard in bulk! Good stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## ricobike (Sep 9, 2018)

+1 on John Deere Ultra Guard, it's amazing stuff, but it's not the easiest to procure, at least in the Northern Illinois/Chicago area.  I've heard that belt dressing is a good option also, but I haven't tried it yet.  Thinking about trying that for my cheaper riding tires .


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2018)

ricobike said:


> +1 on John Deere Ultra Guard, it's amazing stuff, but it's not the easiest to procure, at least in the Northern Illinois/Chicago area.  I've heard that belt dressing is a good option also, but I haven't tried it yet.  Thinking about trying that for my cheaper riding tires .



Amazon is your friend! I buy about four bottles at a time and it gets to me in about three days. V/r Shawn


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 10, 2018)

I use a product from Jax Wax called Super Blue


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 11, 2018)

303 UV Protectant for Vinyl, Rubber, Plastic, Tires and Leather


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2018)

20 oz. John Deere untra guard was $12.26 on line shipped worth every penny!
https://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html
https://www.johndeerestore.com/jdb2cstorefront/JohnDeereStore/en/John-Deere-products/Genuine-Parts/John-Deere-Maintenance-Parts/Cleaner,-Lubricants-&-Paint/Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection,-20-oz/p/TY16369
https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere...783209&hash=item2865d42fed:g:iFoAAOSwNnRYkLem
https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-All-In-One-InteriorProtection-TY24834.html


----------



## ricobike (Sep 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> 20 oz. John Deere untra guard was $12.26 on line shipped worth every penny!




I bought a bottle from your first link and it came out to about $17 shipped.  Not bad, but it took forever to get here, then when it did, the top had come off the bottle and it was all gone.  They did ship another one which was nice.  In all it took about a month to get one bottle so it wasn't exactly instant gratification .  But it was worth the price and the wait.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> With seven cars, three motorcycles and about 60 bikes I buy John Deere Ultra Guard in bulk! Good stuff. V/r Shawn



Great product tip, Shawn - looking forward to using it on many of the clean-ups. We have a local JD dealer, but when I called they had never heard of it. I always try and buy locally but if their salesperson wasn't helpful or it took more than a week I would have ordered it online. They will have it for me in two days and I told them to maybe stock a few bottles extra as I will probably send them some customers.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 25, 2018)

Another Aerospace 303 devotee...I use it on pretty much everything that isn't metal. No plasticy armorall like shine, just a nice healthy sheen.

Jason


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 26, 2018)

If you like 303 you're gonna love Jaxwax super blue


----------

